# Shout out to Glebe Guitar Repair in Ottawa.



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Many people in the Ottawa go to Ian Weston for repairs. Problem is, he is usually swamped and takes in no new work for a long while. That’s what happened when I wanted to take my Martin to him. I had to find another Luthier.

The work on my 12 sting was to repair a crack on the side, buff out scratches on the back and lower the action. I searched and ended up going with Jerome at Glebe Guitar Repair in the Glebe off Bank st in Ottawa. I had not heard of him before so I kind of took a chance. I’m glad I did. Jerome fixed everything within a couple weeks and for under $130. I thought that was very reasonable and the guitar sounds and looks awesome again. Well done, Jerome.

I’d highly recommend him for guitar repairs (electric or acoustic). As a bonus, Jerome is an accomplished musician so he really knows what a guitar should sound and feel like.

Check him out. Glebeguitar.ca


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Good to know, thanks for the tip, I'll add him to my little list of luthiers.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2018)

He also has some pretty cool jazz cat licks in his playing style. Plus a Kingsley Jester on his pedalboard.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

He's on board here .. @zztomato


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I get the sense that Jerome really likes what he does. His work is impeccable and he always makes you feel welcome when you drop by. 

If you have a strat you owe it to yourself to have him do a floating trem setup for you, it will change the way you play.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, Jerome is a class act and does great work. Highly recommended. Ian Weston is also very good but his turn around time can be a bit longer and like Daniel said, he sometimes has to refuse work in order to get back on track.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

You guys are making me blush. Lol.
Thanks so much. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

zztomato said:


> You guys are making me blush. Lol.
> Thanks so much. I appreciate the kind words.


Like this?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

zztomato said:


> You guys are making me blush. Lol.
> Thanks so much. I appreciate the kind words.


From what I remember, you used to put together beautiful guitars with a fantastic relic. Anything in the works? Like a soft tail strat or something...


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

zztomato said:


> You guys are making me blush. Lol.
> Thanks so much. I appreciate the kind words.


I was not aware you were a member here, Jerome. Honest, and you’re welcome.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Daniel Grenier said:


> I’d highly recommend him for guitar repairs (electric or acoustic). As a bonus, Jerome is an accomplished musician so he really knows what a guitar should sound and feel like.
> 
> Check him out. Glebeguitar.ca


+100


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

adcandour said:


> From what I remember, you used to put together beautiful guitars with a fantastic relic. Anything in the works? Like a soft tail strat or something...


I've got a couple of strats on the go. One will be a vintage look and sound but with some pro friendly features like better trem and silent coil back plate.


----------

